# CPU Temperatur



## housymaus20 (22. September 2001)

Hi @ all!

Also, das kann ja so nicht in Ordnung sein. Meine Notlösung ist im Moment, dass ich den Tower an den Seiten offen habe, aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein.

Was ist jetzt besser?

- Ein neuer CPU-KÜhler? (zZt Papst-Lüfter)
- Gehäusezusatzlüfter
- ein Zusatzlüfter für die Platten

oder was stimmt da nich?

Das kann nich normal sein...deswegen hängt sich der Rechner auch ab und zu auf...und das stresssssssst mich!


Randdaten:
AMD 1333 ASUS Mainboard, 400W Netz, 2 platten (die werden beide seehr warm)
Papstlüfter


Heeelp!!



Hier noch ein Foto....


----------



## Moartel (22. September 2001)

Du könntest noch dazusagen wie viele MHz deine CPU hat. Wäre ganz interessant.

Grundsätzlich sind knappe 60° nicht die perfekte Temperatur für eine CPU, aber ein Athlon wird nun mal ziemlich warm und hält auch 70° aus. 
Die Seitenteile würde ich an deiner Stelle ned ewig weglassen, weil die Kiste dann noch schneller verstaubt, was sicher nicht unbedingt positiv ist. Außerdem ist der PC dann leiser. Diese Annehmlichkeit habe ich auch erst schätzen gelernt als ich meinen neuen PC teilweise gar nicht mehr gehört. Der einzige Nachteil ist dass ich am Anfang oft ganz verschreckt gedacht habe dass der PC abgestürzt ist weil mir das Rattern der HDs und das Rumoren des Lüfters abgegangen sind.

Lass die Kiste erst mal so wie sie ist, schraube die Seitenteile wieder ran und konvertiere mal ein Paar .wav-files auf deiner HD nach mp3. Wenn du den Test ca. 15 min. gemacht hast checkst du noch mal die Temperatur deiner CPU. Wenn die dann in Ordnung ist (also nicht zu viel höher als 60°) passt es meiner Meinung nach. Wenn du dir ned sicher bist ob sie ok ist schreib einfach noch mal was.
WICHTIG: Spiele nicht um deine CPU für die MEssung hochzujagen, in den meisten PCs sind Grakas die die CPU nicht auslasten und wenn du ein Spiel mit Hardware T&L spielst (und deine Graka das hat) wird die CPU auch ned unbedingt ausgelastet. mp3-konvertieren erfordert viel CPU-Power und wenn du das von der HD weg machst bist du nicht an den Speed deines CDROM gebunden.


----------



## housymaus20 (23. September 2001)

*Thankx*

Na die Mhz stehen aber da *g* da steht doch eindeutig AMD 1333 also 1,3 Ghz...

Also zum Thema Lautstärke *g*
Ich kann doch nicht ohne das erotische Summen meiner HD's einschlafen *g* Und das mit den Seitenteilen war auch nur ne notwendige und wie ich meine auch effektive Notlösung, weil sich mein Baby immer verschluckt hat *lach*

Also das mit dem konvertieren den Trick kannte ich schon, und zocken mach ich eh nich wirklich....
Also die Temperatur schwankt eben rum so um die 4-7 Grad.
Ganz schön warm das kleine Ding...
Naja. Ich werds wohl mal mit nem Zusatzlüfter probieren....was tut man nich alles für seinen Liebling )))))

Is übrigens auch noch gut laut, wenn die Seitenteile dran sind, *g* da geht mir schon nix ab!


Dennoch Thx für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Moartel (24. September 2001)

Oh shit, die MHz standen ja echt da. Bin doch ein wenig kränker als ich gedacht habe, ein Glück dass ich heute ned in der Schule war


----------



## NIC140903 (30. Oktober 2001)

ich schieb die schuld an der temperatur ma einfach auf den lüfter...papst is zwar leise, aber zum kühlen nich so geeignet...guck ma bei http://www.pc-cooling.de oder auf anderen case-mod pages (http://www.listan.de is glaub ich auch ganz vernünftig)nach nem neuen lüfter
ich kann dir da jetzt so spontan auch nich soviel empfehlen...einfach ma gucken


----------



## Flame (30. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

amd wird von haus aus wärmer als intel.

aber bei deinem pic sehe ich nix beunruhigendes.

ein lüfter der bis 1,5 GHz kühlt ist ok.
kostet ja net die welt.

was die seitenteile angeht.
meine sind schon seit 2 jahren ab. *g*
muß halt öfters mal drin staubsaugen.

aber eigentlich isses nicht so optimal zum kühlen. ist eher die bequemlichkeit zwecks rumschrauben.
man kennt das ja. haube ab, teil rein, haube zu und return. das wird mit der zeit lästig. also lasse ich die gleich ab.

der lüfter des netzteiles ist aber bei atx so ausgelegt, das dieser im regelfall die cpu mit kühlt.
sollten die seitenwände also ab sein, so ist die "normale" luftzirkulation im pc, wie sie von herstellern geplant ist, gestört.

es hilft also nicht sehr viel zum kühlen, wenn die dinger ab sind.
ausser man liebt "offene" systeme.

also.
last but not least.

ein ordentlicher lüfter und die sache läuft schon. 
zu den hdd`s

nicht so eng zusammen verbauen.
lieber einen einschub leer lassen.
nicht über brenner einbauen usw.

und auch da gibbets lüfter.
aber alles macht dann a bissl mehr krach. 
aber auch da gibbets ja wieder dämmmatten.

der ruhigste und perfekteste pc kostet nunmal. *höhöhö*


----------



## Moartel (31. Oktober 2001)

*Re: hmm*



> _Original geschrieben von FLAmE _
> *
> der lüfter des netzteiles ist aber bei atx so ausgelegt, das dieser im regelfall die cpu mit kühlt.
> sollten die seitenwände also ab sein, so ist die "normale" luftzirkulation im pc, wie sie von herstellern geplant ist, gestört.
> *


Öhm, ähem, *hüstel*
Hersteller planen? Sie denken sogar?
Nettes Gegenbeispiel. Ich habe ein nettes 300 Watt Netzteil das, wenn es richtig eingebaut ist die Luft über dem Prozessorkühler nach außen transportieren würde. Wäre ja super. Wäre, wenn nicht der Designer des Towers meines neuen HP-PCs die Löcher für die Befestigungsschrauben des Netzteils falsch rum angebracht hätte, so dass die Lüftungsschlitze die die Luft über der CPU absaugen jetzt nutzlos nach oben zeigen.
Überhaupt frage ich mich wo da groß Luft herkommen soll, weil es keine Lüftungsschlitze am Tower gibt. Gute gedacht! Vorausschauend geplant!
Wenn mich das mal richtig aufregt reiß ich einfach ein wenig von den Plastikverzierungen runter und pack die Bohrmaschine aus. Dann hat der genug Luft!  ;-)


----------



## Flame (1. November 2001)

*hehe*

du oller bastler. 

ne im erst. ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich den mist gehört hatte.
der soll ja auch keine luft nach aussen transportieren, sondern "draufblasen". 

alles in allem nichts bemerkenswertes, großartiges, dem man unbedingt beachtung schenken muß.


----------

